# Bought Stolen Trailer!!



## MONTACUTE (12 July 2007)

Bought a trailer Tuesday and went to insure later that day only to find it had been stolen Oct 2004.  People I purchased from were really mortified to be told this news but gave me my money back straight away.   They had bought it from a dealer in Bristol (still had receipt) who said it was all above board and got the name/address of person who sold it to him.  Sadly for them this person can't remember who she bought it from.   If nothing else before I buy again I will contact the Equipment Register (01225464599) pay the £25 to have the chassis number checked out, it really takes minutes to do and saves alot of heartache.  It's a real eye opener when they tell you how many horse trailers/low loaders are  still registered stolen.  Possibly 3 in 5 of you could be towing a stolen vehicle..  The only loosers in my case are the people I bought it from.


----------



## SpruceRI (12 July 2007)

What happens if you call up about a trailer in your possesion and it's found to be stolen?

Do they send the Police round?

I wasn't aware this sort of company existed when I bought my trailer, and although it's been passed through a couple of friends before I bought it, there's always the possibility that it was stolen before.  I suppose it's best not to know now?


----------



## dozzie (12 July 2007)

I dont think the police would get involved particularly unless it was recently stolen. But the insurance company can claim it back. Not sure they would bother though especially if you know where it has come from and it was legitimately bought etc. At the end of the day they have got to get rid of it if they reclaim it. 

When we had a Landy done up with stolen parts- not to our knowledge- we were told by police that the insurance company could come and take the parts. But they didnt.I dont think it is worth the hassle for them. But this was maybe to do with the fact the serious crime squad was involved and I think they were after the big fish!!!


----------



## MONTACUTE (13 July 2007)

Police arrived today and given me incident no.  They will not take the trailer but will inform insurance company who own it to make arrangements to collect it.  Here's the' twist in the tail'.  The insurance company have  instructed the Enquipment Register to deal with this trailer.  I could buy it through the register who are acting on behalf of the insurance company.  Based on what the trailer was bought for before me I offered them £100 over that price.  But if the insurance company won't accept my offer they put it up for tender to dealers on their register and it goes to the highest bidder..... In essance I may still have to go through the looking and checking the chassis no again only to find yet another stolen one unless I go through a registed dealer and pay through the nose.         
Police will always attend to vehicles that have been identified as stolen to clear the incident from their data systems which in turn allows the insurers to proceed.  Everyone needs their 'ticks' in the boxes.  Will let you know what happens.


----------



## pootler (13 July 2007)

I thinks it is rubbish that you have to pay 25 quid to find out.  I think the insurance companies should help fund a free service as it's in their interest to make that kind of information easily accessible.


----------



## dozzie (13 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 I think the insurance companies should help fund a free service as it's in their interest to make that kind of information easily accessible.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

What a good idea!


----------



## MONTACUTE (13 July 2007)

Totally agree with you, maybe the police should be a little more pro-active and advertise the fact that you could contact them and ask them to run a check through their database and  to see if the trailer is registered stolen/missing.  If it took Equip Register 2 mins to find out surely they could offer the same service and cut out this middle man...  All middle man does is notify the police of it's whereabouts and then play you off against the insurance company should you wish to buy it from them.  They won't let you contact with insurance company direct claiming that they have been instructed to deal with any offers and if they deem them not high enough then it goes to tender whereby the dealers move in for a quick kill, tart them up and make 200/300 profit at least.  Totally exhausted from the whole experience, wish I'd never sold my trusty Rice for a newer model!!


----------



## crabbymare (26 July 2007)

There is a stolen section  HERE  where serial numbers can be put in - nobody has used it for trailers and yes it is free to use and search......


----------

